# Crockpot Corned Beef-Results.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

In the first place, DON'T SOAK IT. I used 3 cups of water and cooked on high for 8 hrs.,[older model that won't boil anything]. Added several bulbs of garlic at the start and carrots and potatoes as I went. Put the cabbabe in last for maybe an hour. Cut the brisket in half[2.35#] and put half in fridge to chill so I could slice it thin for Ruebens. Still added a pinch of salt and pepper. Turned out great.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fabulous WD....I had a 3lb cut of meat, rubbed the pickling spices on the meat, but instead of water, I use a 12 oz. bottle of brown ale, add carrots and potatoes just like you do. Garlic is a good idea, I forgot to add this time. I found 4 hour on high to be enough in my crock pot. Any more than that and the meat tends to dry out a bit. Good idea of cutting in half and placing in fridge for cold cuts (aka Ruebens).


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fish, all crockpots ain't created equal. My old one only used 260 watts max. Never would boil beans. I got tired of that and ordered a new one that just came in today. It goes to 370 watts and a buddy has one exactly like it and said it would boil anything. Will have to get used to it so I'll know when to cut it back to low or warm.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------

